# Have a read of this! Self Defence!



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 11, 2005)

Whilst posting on another thread Adept (thank you) showed me this website http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/martialarts.html. And I think its worth taking a look at if you guys have not already. Tell me what you think, this guy speaks alot of truth, especially when talking about simplicity in a SD situation, three easy moves, not all this Ho ha, wuhaaa crap! I think people need to define the difference between what is 'culture' in an art and what is actually useful in SD because I'm stupid enough not to realise in 2 years of TKD that its more of a sport rather than an art useful for SD. 
Even now he teaches about how its useful for SD and doesnt tell people about how everything needs to be ingrained and praticed, I know people are misled into thinking alot of techniques are going to work for them, when its simply not. Wing Chun is not perfect but I've learned not SD but I've begun to learn how to 'physically and Mentally' defend myself!

 Does anybody know anywhere that teaches RBSD? Or if there is something that focuses on it more?

What you guys think about the site?

Regards to Adept for showing me the site!

Cheers :CTF:


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2005)

I've looked at the site and read a few of Marcs books, and IMO, hes got some good stuff to offer.  He, like some of the other RBSD inst. out there such as Sammy Franco, Rich Ryan, Geoff Thompson, Jim Wagner, etc. take alot of bashing from people because of their training/teaching methods.  I posted a reply to a thread a while ago about the differences between TMA and RBSD.  Pretty easy to figure out the differences between the two just by reading Marcs site, but to give an example:

Many of the RBSD guys do not do kata and have no use for kata.  Kata of course, is a major part of the majority of TMA.  TKD, Kenpo, etc. all have kata.  Now, for the record, I am * not * bashing kata, and I really don't want this thread to turn into that.  We all know that its been   :deadhorse   I'm simply giving examples of the differences between the 2.  Methods of punching, kicking, and stances can also be different between the 2.  

For more info. I'd suggest doing a search online on the people that I mentioned above.  They all have web sites, and provide the reader with details about them.

As I've said countless times...we all train for different reasons.  What appeals to one, certainly won't appeal to the next.  

Mike


----------



## Adept (Jan 11, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Regards to Adept for showing me the site!
> 
> Cheers


 No worries mate. If you are interested, send an email to Marc or Dianna and get added to the animal list. It is (IMHO) one of the best on-line resources for self defense in general, and a lot of very knowledgable people are on it. You'll get a lot of traffic from it (30+ emails every day, sometimes up to 100) but most of them are interesting and worth the read.

 Your best bet for finding a good school near you is to check out every school you would consider travelling to. Then sit in for a night or two and watch a few classes. If they look serious, and seem to be teaching stuff that will work, put them on a short list and come back to them. I'm lucky enough to train with a lot of bouncers and prison officers, people who cant take chances with their SD training, so I get a good work out and training session as well. A lot of times, the people who train prison officers and the like also teach martial arts. You could try calling a local prison (if you have one) and checking that out.


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 11, 2005)

I think Marcs' stuff is the most sane , realistic self defense stuff available.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 11, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Your best bet for finding a good school near you is to check out every school you would consider travelling to. Then sit in for a night or two and watch a few classes. If they look serious, and seem to be teaching stuff that will work, put them on a short list and come back to them. I'm lucky enough to train with a lot of bouncers and prison officers, people who cant take chances with their SD training, so I get a good work out and training session as well. A lot of times, the people who train prison officers and the like also teach martial arts. You could try calling a local prison (if you have one) and checking that out.


Cheers Adept, I've already begun searching through schools other than my current ones. Im thinking of applying to a local police force for their training days as well, not sure if I will be allowed but its worth a try. 
Thanks for the animal mailing list too, I've just sent my app in! 
Cheers


----------



## Floating Egg (Jan 11, 2005)

I also respect what Mr. MacYoung is trying to do, and yes, the animal list is fantastic.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

He makes some interesting and very JKD type comments. Sport art is not self defense OR combat training. The main point he makes is that you had better understand the law and have *self control* in the use of multiple types of *response. It has to be porportionate to the threat. *If 3 guys are attacking and saying they are going to rape your girlfriend and beat you, here in Washington State you are not required to retreat, even on the street, and you can use lethal force in the above situation, including a firearm. Concealed carry permits are easy to get in WA State and I make full use of mine. So it's relative to where you live. I can do as little as take a guy down or sweep him if he threatens me, or at the other end of the spectrum I can shoot to stop him if he represents a felony threat to bodily safety. The key is to have *alternatives/abilities* between these two extremes, and *good judgement* and *self control *in any confrontation. Awareness and being always in *condition yellow* is also key.


All out combat/attack is a *possibility* for self defense. Think about a movie like "deliverence" where you find yourself in an impossible backwoods situation, hunted by psychos.. OK, unlikely but it could happen and the hunted would be fully legally justified in any tactic needed to protect themselves, in most of the USA. The same for a potential rape victim, who shoots several attackers and they are maimed or die.. justified. So it's relative and you better know the difference. I train in the full spectrum of fighting *and* self defense, and every weapon I can train with. This familiarity enables a person to better defend against any weapon, as you understand it's characteristics.

I'll also agree with the ego/psycho stuff. I have heard some pretty amazingly crazy and egotistical comments in my time, such as a sport fighter-ground fighting guy recently telling me: "I can make anyone in here tap out" .. he had no idea what my experience or training or real world fight record was.. or what my *unknown* fighting techniques/abilities would be.  I just smiled and shrugged it off.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 11, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> I'll also agree with the ego/psycho stuff. I have heard some pretty amazingly crazy and egotistical comments in my time, such as a sport fighter-ground fighting guy recently telling me: "I can make anyone in here tap out" .. he had no idea what my experience or training or real world fight record was.. or what my *unknown* fighting techniques/abilities would be.  I just smiled and shrugged it off.


Too often, people confuse reality with training reality.  You spend so much time in TMA or commercial MA formats fighting,training,sparring, blocking against people that move, train, fight...like you do that it reinforces a false reality and your ability to read/react to threat stimulus in 'reality.'

Also, the other skills that comprise a 'self defense focused' program are not even covered in commerical or TMA programs and either dismissed or glossed over with the occasional comment such as 'use common sense' as an excuse for instruction.

If you look at the total package of skills that LEO and military personnel are required to have to be proficient in their fields, it might give you an idea of the scope of Self defense skills that are not related to H2H at all but are just as important, if not more important in 'reality.'


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 12, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Too often, people confuse reality with training reality. You spend so much time in TMA or commercial MA formats fighting,training,sparring, blocking against people that move, train, fight...like you do that it reinforces a false reality and your ability to read/react to threat stimulus in 'reality.'
> 
> Also, the other skills that comprise a 'self defense focused' program are not even covered in commerical or TMA programs and either dismissed or glossed over with the occasional comment such as 'use common sense' as an excuse for instruction.
> 
> If you look at the total package of skills that LEO and military personnel are required to have to be proficient in their fields, it might give you an idea of the scope of Self defense skills that are not related to H2H at all but are just as important, if not more important in 'reality.'


Just curious what I wrote in this post that would warrent a neg rep hit. I don't care about the points so much as the 'why and what' was in the post that was negative.

Sniping from the shadows seems pretty cowardly compared to posting a counter opinion on the topic or outlining what parts of the post are causing problems so that clarification and counterpoints can be made.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 12, 2005)

Loki..


Someone did that to me my first day here.. just ignore it. Anyone can join here, even 13 year old kids, some of whom do not deserve internet access. Just smile and shrug it off my friend..

Steve


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 12, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> Loki..
> 
> 
> Someone did that to me my first day here.. just ignore it. Anyone can join here, even 13 year old kids, some of whom do not deserve internet access. Just smile and shrug it off my friend..
> ...


 
I appreciate all the rep point hits and the kind words, but I really don't care about the points as much as an honest chance to discuss the points and counterpoints.

Just throwing a stone as you past the glass house is a bit childish IMO.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 12, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the rep point hits and the kind words, but I really don't care about the points as much as an honest chance to discuss the points and counterpoints.
> 
> Just throwing a stone as you past the glass house is a bit childish IMO.


Agreed, there is no need for this.


----------



## Adept (Jan 13, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Just curious what I wrote in this post that would warrent a neg rep hit. I don't care about the points so much as the 'why and what' was in the post that was negative.
> 
> Sniping from the shadows seems pretty cowardly compared to posting a counter opinion on the topic or outlining what parts of the post are causing problems so that clarification and counterpoints can be made.


 Well, I thought it was good enough to give you a positive one and balance it out.


----------

